# Schengen countries Work Permit



## TestUser12 (Apr 26, 2018)

I working at getting a Work Permit in Europe as a software engineer, I have had some good responses and some interviews. Things are not going so well for me in the US and I have a valid US Passport so I am about to just go to a hotel in Europe. I have read that the Schenegan countries are tied together in a 3 month Visit. I also have heard that you cannot be in the country in which you get your work permit in. So for example if you seek a job in Poland you cannot stay there while applying online for work? (I am seeking claraficiation).

Does the Schenegan zone count this for all the countries, for example, if you are in Spain but are applying for jobs in Germany?

I am just confused because I do not want to stay in the Schenegan zone if it ruins my chances of getting a permit for a job I am applying for.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I'm not sure where you "heard" what you heard about >>that you cannot be in the country in which you get your work permit in.<< I don't think it's literally true, since the EU is responsible for the rules that affect "freedom of movement" between the EU countries, but they have not gotten involved in the immigration laws in individual countries.

That said, each individual country has its own rules about getting "work papers" and/or long-stay visas. But if you find a job in just about any Schengen country, it's up to the employer-to-be to do at least the preliminaries toward getting you your work permit and visa.

It's good to know, too, that for many, if not most Schengen countries, you will probably have to return back "home" to apply for your visa. Generally speaking, a visa is a document that allows you to enter a country (for a given purpose and duration), while a resident permit is the document that allows you to live (and potentially work) there. There are a few exceptions, but (again, generally speaking) it's not usually possible to enter on a Schengen visa (i.e. a 3 month tourist visa) and turn that into a residence permit. (Germany is a notable exception to that rule of thumb - at least if you're American.)

What you might consider doing is to start applying for jobs from where you are now. Include in your cover letter a statement that you will be coming to Europe (or whatever country) in the near future and would like to meet with them face to face (or for an interview or whatever). Better if you can give a time frame ("I will be in Germany in the month of September...") - that way, if something on your CV/resumé interests them, they may contact you to schedule an appointment to talk.

Be sure to mention on your CV any and all languages you have. It's particularly important in the European context. There are zillions of English speakers casting about for jobs here, but the right combination of English and almost any European language makes a huge difference.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## TestUser12 (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a US Passport, which is also valid in all Schenegan countries for only 3 months. I would not like to stay in the US any longer. Would you expect then it would be much more ideal to stay outside of the Schenegan while doing Skype interviews, like say..Ukraine, Romania or Bulgaria until a company has hired you and will sponsor your work permit?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The point is that you can't "leave the US" definitively on a Schengen visa (or rather, the stamp in the passport that serves as a 3 month Schengen visa). You can, however, take interviews or even do some job hunting while you are in Europe on a Schengen visa. But to get the long-stay visa, you almost always have to go back to your home country. (A Schengen visa is not a residence visa - you're assumed to be "just visiting" without changing your legal residence.)

Skype may suffice for a first interview, but are generally not adequate for actually getting the job. It can depend, too, on your line of work as most countries will require an employer to consider local candidates before turning to someone from outside the EU. You really need to have some skill or experience that is not readily available in the local population.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

TestUser12 said:


> I have a US Passport, which is also valid in all Schenegan countries for only 3 months. I would not like to stay in the US any longer. Would you expect then it would be much more ideal to stay outside of the Schenegan while doing Skype interviews, like say..Ukraine, Romania or Bulgaria until a company has hired you and will sponsor your work permit?


I've heard there's a Germany jobseeker visa. Perhaps you can get that and use Germany as a base?


----------

